# Coffee Magic: Heypresso



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Received my beans on Saturday and had to cup it as soon as I opened the bag and smelt the beans. A slight lighter roast than the Arabicadabra but what a beautiful blend. In the cup it was quite fruity and slightly floral but with something I couldn't quite put my finger on (need to improve my cupping skills I think)

As recommended by Coffee Magic I put it through my Silvia, easy to dial in and once I got it where I wanted it the espresso was unbelievably smooth, I've never had a blend so smooth before. Great mouthfeel and a slight milk chocolate taste behind the lovely sweetness. I didn't get round to putting it through milk but I suspect it will be a great blend for cappuccinos and lattes.

I can't wait for your website to come online, I expect to be a regular customer very soon

Thanks again for all your time and effort, I can taste the efforts you have put into creating both of these blends and it really pays off


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not had time to fully assess Heypresso but initial thoughts are : 1. The Crema is INSANE. 2. Its VERY nice as a Flat White.

Wish I had more time to play with it today!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if my PM worked Ron but after 2 dial in shots today I've decided to let it outgas a few more days. But Jan got a shot today and liked it a lot.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Ron,

Cupped today and must say another top blend!

Aroma) Bright, floral and lightly fruited with notes of cinnamon, cammomile and sugar beet/molasses with a slight citrus lift. (Nikki got molasses, hay and leather before deciding that she didn't much like cupping and would stick to drinking regularly brewed coffee and espresso drinks!)

On the palate) Nice bright acidity, lots of sweetness, slightly humic without being overly earthy, instead almost peaty, slight nuttiness and rich chocolate come through before subtle tannins on the tongue, smooth full mouthfeel and long lingering piney finish.

Made a gorgeous Flat-white aswell, took only two shots to dial in and the result was lots of crema, vivid latte art and a rich, sweet, delicious beverage!

Testing these blends has been a real pleasure and I too can't wait for the site to go live!

Keep doing what you're doing - Nick


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Not sure if my PM worked Ron but after 2 dial in shots today I've decided to let it outgas a few more days. But Jan got a shot today and liked it a lot.


No problem. It will also be good to find out if the flavour changes. It's always an idea to know when it peaks.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I haven't had all the feedback comments back yet (gentle hint), but thought I would 'spill the beans' again. This blend has 2 beans in common with the other (Arabicadabra) being Honduras Finca Santa Marta and Sumatran Mandheling. The other component is Costa Rican Tarrazu. It's not roasted dark as I don't want to mute any flavours, but it doesn't work the same if roasted any lighter than medium. I drink this regularly myself, and although my taste buds are a bit shot at the moment, I find it very pleasant in a flat white as well as a short black / Macchiato.

I won't be doing much to change this one, borne out by the comments I have received. It will be available soon (fingers crossed) in 350g bags.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CoffeeMagic said:


> I haven't had all the feedback comments back yet (gentle hint), but thought I would 'spill the beans' again. This blend has 2 beans in common with the other (Arabicadabra) being Honduras Finca Santa Marta and Sumatran Mandheling. The other component is Costa Rican Tarrazu. It's not roasted dark as I don't want to mute any flavours, but it doesn't work the same if roasted any lighter than medium. I drink this regularly myself, and although my taste buds are a bit shot at the moment, I find it very pleasant in a flat white as well as a short black / Macchiato.
> 
> I won't be doing much to change this one, borne out by the comments I have received. It will be available soon (fingers crossed) in 350g bags.


I guessed 2 out of 3 then.

Oh will definately buy a bag of these when your ready to sell Ron. Laura could only muster ''mmmmmmm'' when she had a cappa of it this afternoon


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I've roasted another batch today, but will cup it first. I suppose in the meantime we could use the business PayPal account. Let me check it out first.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

CoffeeMagic said:


> I haven't had all the feedback comments back yet (gentle hint)


Sorry! I had it in a v60 last week and enjoyed it but didn't have time to jot down my thoughts on flavour etc.

I will make more tomorrow and get back to you


----------

